# Help    Schwinn Streamliner



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 6, 2012)

Still not sure of year on this schwinn,Serial N68237 ,i as told its a 1956.The crank has a eight stamped on it,The head badge is blue,not green like the color of bike.None of the schwinn books have any information on a streamliner.One nember did send a picture of his.Is it possable that this is a 1948.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 6, 2012)

the bike is a nov 1st,56 frame date.definitely not a 48.here's a link to the findley catalog page.
nice bike,by the way.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1956_06.html


----------



## jpromo (Feb 7, 2012)

The Streamliner was one of the ballooners that held out into the middleweight era. Here's a '55 catalog:
http://www.schwinncruisers.com/schwinn-catalogs/1955-schwinn-bicycle-catalog/


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice bike.  Looks like it's all there.  

I've seen lots of green Schwinns with blue badges.  Makes me think that perhaps it was a factory oversight or mybe just the way it was for a few years.  Odd.

Hopefully before the end of 2012 I'll have a catalog compilation book out that covers the Schwinn Heavyweights in an orderly fashion, will be similar to my current Schwinn Middleweight '55-'70 catalog compilation, only in B&W.  My Tech & Spec 1.2 book covers the Streamliner, as well as all other Schwinn models '50-'80.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey...I was born in Nov. 1956......


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 7, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Hey...I was born in Nov. 1956......




Wow Brian, that makes you ancient!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(I was born in August, 1956)


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the help,the first round is on me.Tell the bartender to put it on my bill.


----------

